# I was deactivated today



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Got an email today saying my insurance card didn't have my name on it, (My wife is the primary account holder), and was deactivated less than a minute following. No warning, no notice, no chance to update my ID card. Multiple emails and texts to them have gone ignored. 

Been with Uber since 3/12/15...

1,175 trips
$26,306.66 in gross fares
4.84 rating
Uber VIP

...and this is how I'm treated.

Does anyone know a phone number to contact Uber? 

Thanks !


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Have your name added to the policy and email them the part of the policy (or new ins card) with your name on it.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

I did that immediately and they've failed to respond.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Uber-licious said:


> I did that immediately and they've failed to respond.


Mmmm...That's weird. Keep emailing them or go by yout local office if you have one. Uber has no phone number for you to contact.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Uber VIP?! Who made you think you were important to uber? And you should know they don't have a phone number and don't receive texts!!
If you already emailed them an updated insurance card with your name on it, then just wait until they check it.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

It doesn't make me feel important to anyone, but obviously its an example I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

A 4.84 and you are Uber VIP? Thats pretty impressive, when do you no longer become VIP? Are you a full time driver?


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

email from Uber when I askd what is a VIP and why am I one?....

*Christine* (Uber)

Jul 4, 09:25

Hi,

Thanks for reaching out. Happy to help!

You became a VIP because you maintained a rating of 4.70 or higher and had an acceptance rate of 90% over your last 500 trips.

The benefit is that you are able to receive VIP requests from the highest rated riders.

In order to remain VIP, you just need to maintain your current rating and acceptance rate.

Please let me know if I can help with anything else.

*Christine*
help.uber.com


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Ive learned quick that VIP status means crap. Actually, its a negative because now you have to drive longer for a pickup that could be shit.


----------



## Alex12 (Jul 7, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> Got an email today saying my insurance card didn't have my name on it, (My wife is the primary account holder), and was deactivated less than a minute following. No warning, no notice, no chance to update my ID card. Multiple emails and texts to them have gone ignored.
> 
> Been with Uber since 3/12/15...
> 
> ...


Hi, I am new on the forum and I drive Uber x in North Jersey for one year now. Is no way you made 26k in less then 4 months driving Uber x. Please stop the bs. That is possible only in NYC or Black/SUV in Jersey. I work f/t Uber x in North jersey and i know how it works. To make 16-17 hundred a week gross fares/week, you probably did 80-100 hours of driving a week which is abnormal. Please stop the lies. There are new drivers on this forum that will believe that we make 100k a year in gross fares which is very far from the truth. When I start driving for Uber it was possible with 1.90/mile and surge. To many lies on this forum


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Alex12 said:


> Hi, I am new on the forum and I drive Uber x in North Jersey for one year now. Is no way you made 26k in less then 4 months driving Uber x. Please stop the bs. That is possible only in NYC or Black/SUV in Jersey. I work f/t Uber x in North jersey and i know how it works. To make 16-17 hundred a week gross fares/week, you probably did 80-100 hours of driving a week which is abnormal. Please stop the lies. There are new drivers on this forum that will believe that we make 100k a year in gross fares which is very far from the truth. When I start driving for Uber it was possible with 1.90/mile and surge. To many lies on this forum


Don't be an asshole because you don't believe it's possible. It can be done.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Alex12 said:


> Hi, I am new on the forum and I drive Uber x in North Jersey for one year now. Is no way you made 26k in less then 4 months driving Uber x. Please stop the bs. That is possible only in NYC or Black/SUV in Jersey. I work f/t Uber x in North jersey and i know how it works. To make 16-17 hundred a week gross fares/week, you probably did 80-100 hours of driving a week which is abnormal. Please stop the lies. There are new drivers on this forum that will believe that we make 100k a year in gross fares which is very far from the truth. When I start driving for Uber it was possible with 1.90/mile and surge. To many lies on this forum


Preach it

If you ask me this guy was using his wife as a decoy now wants to know if there's anyone with any good info
If you were making that much and you're a VIP 
You can figure out how to upload an insurance card
I get emails from Uber when my papers are gonna expire and never had an issue


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uber-licious said:


> email from Uber when I askd what is a VIP and why am I one?....
> 
> *Christine* (Uber)
> 
> ...


lol God, I need to suggest a training on VIP, any CSR who wasn't originally on the NYC team has no idea wtf they're talking about. Riders don't have to have a high rating to become VIP, they just have to take a certain number of rides in that city. In NYC it's 100, not sure about NJ since that's new but it seems to be lower.

For you? _Theoretically_ a larger pool of riders. 
For CSRs? A bunch of assholes who think VIP means something special and important. Like discounts or giving them whatever they demand, however unreasonable the demand may be. Every CSR hates them because they're such dickbags.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> lol God, I need to suggest a training on VIP, any CSR who wasn't originally on the NYC team has no idea wtf they're talking about. Riders don't have to have a high rating to become VIP, they just have to take a certain number of rides in that city. In NYC it's 100, not sure about NJ since that's new but it seems to be lower.
> 
> For you? _Theoretically_ a larger pool of riders.
> For CSRs? A bunch of assholes who think VIP means something special and important. Like discounts or giving them whatever they demand, however unreasonable the demand may be. Every CSR hates them because they're such dickbags.


Hahaha dickbags, that's funny!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> email from Uber when I askd what is a VIP and why am I one?....
> 
> *Christine* (Uber)
> 
> ...


Oh, so a VIP driver is a real thing?! I thought you just called yourself that. It sounds like BS though to keep you accepting all requests and making them money. Don't fall for it. I guess you realised now how not so VIP you are.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Oh, so a VIP driver is a real thing?! I thought you just called yourself that. It sounds like BS though to keep you accepting all requests and making them money. Don't fall for it. I guess you realised now how not so VIP you are.


VIP UBER LINGO = VERY IGNORANT PERSON I guess


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> VIP UBER LINGO = VERY IGNORANT PERSON I guess


It just gives drivers access to the riders who request a VIP ride rather than a normal Uber.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

OP: It might be a royal pain in the ass but the fastest way to get this straightened out is to bring your documentation to an Uber office. Make sure it lists your name as a covered driver on the policy. It should be a pretty quick fix.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> It just gives drivers access to the riders who request a VIP ride rather than a normal Uber.


And is this said VIP ride Uber x?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> And is this said VIP ride Uber x?


In NYC it can be uberX or UberBLACK. Originally it was black only but x was added later.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> In NYC it can be uberX or UberBLACK. Originally it was black only but x was added later.


In that case 
If the driver is a black driver 
My apologies 
If he's an x driver 
Then I stand by what I said
I'm too technically challenged to see what he drives by clicking on his name


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

As soon as I learn a pax is high maintenance I cancel if I still can.

Accept trip, proceed to pickup... moments later receive text "Are you coming?" Not anymore. [CANCEL]

If I were ever sent a VIP request, I'd pass. You're an UberX pax for crying out loud! If you were important you'd at least be using UberBlack, if not a limo.


----------



## Lester R (Jul 7, 2015)

In Houston how many trips can you do in the city limits before getting deactivated???


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

And yes he also claims that being a "VIP" is a bad things too.. haha At 1175 rides making $26,306.66 haha that's hilarious he chose 66 cents too to makit beleiveable. That would mean he made over 23 dollars per ride which is impossible!

So phony


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

Alex12 said:


> Hi, I am new on the forum and I drive Uber x in North Jersey for one year now. Is no way you made 26k in less then 4 months driving Uber x. Please stop the bs. That is possible only in NYC or Black/SUV in Jersey. I work f/t Uber x in North jersey and i know how it works. To make 16-17 hundred a week gross fares/week, you probably did 80-100 hours of driving a week which is abnormal. Please stop the lies. There are new drivers on this forum that will believe that we make 100k a year in gross fares which is very far from the truth. When I start driving for Uber it was possible with 1.90/mile and surge. To many lies on this forum


I kind of have to agree with Alex12 here. If you do the math this guys doing approximately 9.5 rides a day with an average ride being $22.50.

That's working approximately 120 days with no days off.

He posted the same thing in the NJ forum and said he did 10 trips today and grosssed $375 before he was deactivated.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-was-deactivated-today.26612/


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

Can this clown be flagged?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-licious said:


> Ive learned quick that VIP status means crap. Actually, its a negative because now you have to drive longer for a pickup that could be shit.


And riders have higher expectations


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Oh, so a VIP driver is a real thing?! I thought you just called yourself that. It sounds like BS though to keep you accepting all requests and making them money. Don't fall for it. I guess you realised now how not so VIP you are.


Yep, they keep it quiet though.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lester R said:


> In Houston how many trips can you do in the city limits before getting deactivated???


I can do as many as I want without being deactivated.

Maybe you should rephrase your question.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Alex12 said:


> Hi, I am new on the forum and I drive Uber x in North Jersey for one year now. Is no way you made 26k in less then 4 months driving Uber x. Please stop the bs. That is possible only in NYC or Black/SUV in Jersey. I work f/t Uber x in North jersey and i know how it works. To make 16-17 hundred a week gross fares/week, you probably did 80-100 hours of driving a week which is abnormal. Please stop the lies. There are new drivers on this forum that will believe that we make 100k a year in gross fares which is very far from the truth. When I start driving for Uber it was possible with 1.90/mile and surge. To many lies on this forum


I have no reason to lie. (see attachment) If you don't have anything helpful to contribute, why bother coming here? Oh, and learn how to read, I said gross fares, not what I made.

Btw, my average fare is $22.38 , so if you cant do that, maybe you should find something else to do. This obviously isn't working for you.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> A 4.84 and you are Uber VIP? Thats pretty impressive, when do you no longer become VIP? Are you a full time driver?


No


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep, they keep it quiet though.


btw, only VIP riders can see and request VIP drivers.


----------



## Izatd (Feb 20, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> I kind of have to agree with Alex12 here. If you do the math this guys doing approximately 9.5 rides a day with an average ride being $22.50.
> 
> That's working approximately 120 days with no days off.
> 
> ...


Just because that's what it averages out to doesn't mean that's how he actually accumulated that amount of rides. I've done 1 ride and grossed ~ $500 on UberX or I've done several days where I've grossed $600 doing 15 to 20 trips.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> I kind of have to agree with Alex12 here. If you do the math this guys doing approximately 9.5 rides a day with an average ride being $22.50.
> 
> That's working approximately 120 days with no days off.
> 
> ...


LOL, you're probably one of those picking up every ping wondering why you can't make more than $8 per hour after expenses


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> I have no reason to lie. (see attachment) If you don't have anything helpful to contribute, why bother coming here? Oh, and learn how to read, I said gross fares, not what I made.
> 
> Btw, my average fare is $22.38 , so if you cant do that, maybe you should find something else to do. This obviously isn't working for you.


You posted your statement and the proof is there in black and white. I stand corrected. I commend u on ur work ethic as well as developing a system to make it.

The only thing I would ask is that after running at this pace for a year or more and after calculating all of your expenses, taxes etc as well as the cost of possibly having to replace your car - was it still profitable. If your car doesn't need to be replaced in 12 to 18 months you need to know what the book value was prior to Uber'ing and what the value of your car is after Uber'ing.

When I calculate my profitability I deduct all of my expenses, taxes, a salary etc from my gross as well as the cost ( depreciation of my vehicles )of replacing my vehicle.


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> LOL, you're probably one of those picking up every ping wondering why you can't make more than $8 per hour after expenses


I'm not an uber driver. Read my other posts on this forum. I'm an owner of a legit limo company for more than 20 years. The only reason I look at this site is I like to stay current with the industry.


----------



## Alex12 (Jul 7, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> LOL, you're probably one of those picking up every ping wondering why you can't make more than $8 per hour after expenses


So how you know which ping is good and which is not. If you cancel too much Uber will send you a warning about it. I know, I got it. My acceptance rate is not high because i don t accept many requests. Again is possible to make that money only if you work crazy hours, which means you will work two f/t jobs or more for same money as a regular job. If a person who makes 6-7 hundred a week with a normal schedule of 40-45 hour,then I am sure working double than that the pay will go up to 13-15 hundred/week. Somebody said here on the forum that in order to make good money with Uber x at 1.10/mile is to give up your private life and live in the car. That is not a job anymore is something else


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

So this all happened yesterday? And you're freaking out because they haven't replied? Lol, Uber takes forever to reply, and when they do, it's usually nothing that helps your situation. Specially now that they are transitioning (or already did?) all their email support overseas. You're best/quickest solution would be to go to an office if you have one in your area.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Alex12 said:


> So how you know which ping is good and which is not. If you cancel too much Uber will send you a warning about it. I know, I got it. My acceptance rate is not high because i don t accept many requests. Again is possible to make that money only if you work crazy hours, which means you will work two f/t jobs or more for same money as a regular job. If a person who makes 6-7 hundred a week with a normal schedule of 40-45 hour,then I am sure working double than that the pay will go up to 13-15 hundred/week. Somebody said here on the forum that in order to make good money with Uber x at 1.10/mile is to give up your private life and live in the car. That is not a job anymore is something else


You dont have to work crazy hours to make money, you just have to work smarter than most.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> You dont have to work crazy hours to make money, you just have to work smarter than most.


So what is the smarter way to work?


----------



## Auto loader (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber-licious said:


> Got an email today saying my insurance card didn't have my name on it, (My wife is the primary account holder), and was deactivated less than a minute following. No warning, no notice, no chance to update my ID card. Multiple emails and texts to them have gone ignored.
> 
> Been with Uber since 3/12/15...
> 
> ...


Jacelle 626-344-0977


----------



## Uber-Pull-bull (Jun 9, 2015)

My Uber Partner who became VIP many month ago. So far he has 25+ VIP uber rides and all of the were "CALL GIRLS" the person who requested the rides was not the girls, it was someone else but always the same person...So I am thinking (PIMP/MADAM) HEHEHEHEHHEEH. This caliber of Girls you will never find in a regular dance club you only find these girls a NBA / NFL parties !!!!!!!


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> Ive learned quick that VIP status means crap. Actually, its a negative because now you have to drive longer for a pickup that could be shit.


In Uber VIP mean Very Idiot Person


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> Got an email today saying my insurance card didn't have my name on it, (My wife is the primary account holder), and was deactivated less than a minute following. No warning, no notice, no chance to update my ID card. Multiple emails and texts to them have gone ignored.
> 
> Been with Uber since 3/12/15...
> 
> ...


Uber's phone : 1 800-000-000.
They are terminating all drivers by 2020. Uber replacing humans with 500,000 robo cars! Ps: only a robot will answer the phone or drive for UBER: "Partner". Ask Forest Gump what he thinks about this !


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JimmyJ said:


> I'm not an uber driver. Read my other posts on this forum. I'm an owner of a legit limo company for more than 20 years. The only reason I look at this site is I like to stay current with the industry.


How's your limo business doing? Has uber cut into your business? I had a 7 car taxi business in CT that I sold 2 years ago because I was worried about uber. The cab company is still operating with new owner and doing well.


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> How's your limo business doing? Has uber cut into your business? I had a 7 car taxi business in CT that I sold 2 years ago because I was worried about uber. The cab company is still operating with new owner and doing well.


I've been able to grow my business every year from my start 20 some years ago. The only rough patch I had was post 9/11 when a lot of people weren't traveling and that's when I got away from focusing on airport work. Post 9/11 I refocused on the high end of the market ( true chauffeur / valet services targeting the top 10% of the income scale ). I got lucky and landed a " whale " who was a business giant and he advised me on what people of his " class " we're looking for. I began driving him to all sorts of meetings and events, that led to me driving his immediate family, then his parents and brothers and sisters, then he asked me to drive his business associates - they referred me to their family and friends and business associates. All of that led to me handling their children's proms, weddings etc.

Since you were in the taxi business - you probably know my biggest challenge - finding quality drivers.

Read my other posts on this forum to see what I'm about.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> I've been able to grow my business every year from my start 20 some years ago. The only rough patch I had was post 9/11 when a lot of people weren't traveling and that's when I got away from focusing on airport work. Post 9/11 I refocused on the high end of the market ( true chauffeur / valet services targeting the top 10% of the income scale ). I got lucky and landed a " whale " who was a business giant and he advised me on what people of his " class " we're looking for. I began driving him to all sorts of meetings and events, that led to me driving his immediate family, then his parents and brothers and sisters, then he asked me to drive his business associates - they referred me to their family and friends and business associates. All of that led to me handling their children's proms, weddings etc.
> 
> Since you were in the taxi business - you probably know my biggest challenge - finding quality drivers.
> 
> Read my other posts on this forum to see what I'm about.


My biggest challenge: finding a limo company that wants to pay more than peanuts.


----------



## Alex12 (Jul 7, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> You dont have to work crazy hours to make money, you just have to work smarter than most.





Sherif Elkattawy said:


> So what is the smarter way to work?


 Don t even bother. Is a secret. We are the not so smart


JimmyJ said:


> I've been able to grow my business every year from my start 20 some years ago. The only rough patch I had was post 9/11 when a lot of people weren't traveling and that's when I got away from focusing on airport work. Post 9/11 I refocused on the high end of the market ( true chauffeur / valet services targeting the top 10% of the income scale ). I got lucky and landed a " whale " who was a business giant and he advised me on what people of his " class " we're looking for. I began driving him to all sorts of meetings and events, that led to me driving his immediate family, then his parents and brothers and sisters, then he asked me to drive his business associates - they referred me to their family and friends and business associates. All of that led to me handling their children's proms, weddings etc.
> 
> Since you were in the taxi business - you probably know my biggest challenge - finding quality drivers.
> 
> Read my other posts on this forum to see what I'm about.


Hi, Jimmy. What is exactly a quality driver? I was in this business years ago but not in U.S. Something similar, the difference was that I was giving the car to two drivers and they switch every 24 hours. So the shift was 24 not 12 as is here. Of course the driver worked as many hours as he wanted from the 24, just needed to pay the car fee and gas. I was with a taxi company and was paying a monthly flat rate which was about 2 days off car fee. I would like to work black/suv sevice. Please explain how is the pay and how the shifts are. I went to an interview 3-4 years ago for Boston Couch and it was to many request. Like 10 years employment history and good credit. The pay was bs. 15% of the fare plus tips. They told us that they have some things on the car that will record our driving. So no sharp turns, pat holes, etc. wtf is that. I can t work like that in a company that is worst that the communist party.


----------



## Alex12 (Jul 7, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Preach it
> 
> If you ask me this guy was using his wife as a decoy now wants to know if there's anyone with any good info
> If you were making that much and you're a VIP
> ...


Something stinks and is not the fish. Always is something going on. Is like a job when one of your colleagues dose whatever he/she wants and you wonder why. Is always something under the rug. So hundreds of Uber x drivers are stupid and only a few ,,work smart" and make tons of money. Bs. You have a connection on the airport/PAPD that let you alone to pick up your NYC rides. How you will know that are City rides??? No one knows. Maybe is not even a driver. You really think that Uber team dose not know about this forum? I made a new email address just for this forum. Anybody, I mean anybody can pretend here to be evrything they dream at night. Maybe tomorrow I will make a fake paper and I will register with a different name and I will be the smart one. I am on different forums with different subjects so believe me that are so many fake users. Is like FB. Some people have more FB accounts just for fun. I am glad that there are more drivers who don t believe anything they read on line. One point I want to make. I was ofendet just because I don t believe it. He told me that NJ lowered they standards when the give me a license. So childish. What is my license which is so common thing to have has to do with me not believe something. I know his tipe. Poor guy


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Alex what are you talking about?


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> My biggest challenge: finding a limo company that wants to pay more than peanuts.


So true. In the early stages of my business I was a cheap prick and didn't pay the drivers a decent wage and my business suffered because of it. Once I matured and developed a real business plan to attract that top 10% of the income scale - I literally apologized to my drivers and restructured the compensation plan. I have 6 drivers that have been with me 20 plus years, 8 that are approaching 15 years with me.

I learned not to compare the compensation I give my drivers to other limo companies. I think I currently pay very well because I have a lot of drivers with a lot of longevity.

For sedan and SUV work I pay $18 per hour, 6 to 8 pack = $21 per hour, 10 to 14 pack $25. If a client requests a certain driver he automatically gets a $3 per hour bonus. Once I instituted the $3 per hour request bonus my drivers really upped their level of service to my clients. ALL tips go to the driver in CASH - when I book a ride a ride I politely state to the customer " if you feel the driver provided quality service, pLease take care of him". So on a typical ride for theatre and dinner a driver will spend 7 hours average with a client. If the client uses a 6 pack and requests a certain driver he's getting $168 plus tip and the tip is on average $100, so he's getting $38 per hour. I consider that a livable wage considering the fact that he's chilling in the car while the ppl are at dinner and the theatre.


----------



## Lester R (Jul 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I can do as many as I want without being deactivated.
> 
> Maybe you should rephrase your question.


Without having the TNC...I hot deactivated today for no TNC..but I stick to the outer beltway region sugarland and pasadena..they still deactivated..wtd


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Well to be honest, with all the lawsuits and stuff that have been going vs Uber they have changed insurance carriers to a company called Raizer?? If i spelled it right and they are cracking down on all drivers even the ones that started a while ago and sort of grandfathered in , i guess you can call it. Trust me you are not the only one who has become deactivated and as insurance reqs get higher and harder you will see alot of more drivers deactivated monthly.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Guys, he is not lying, it is achievable here in jersey, u have to be smart, have to work hard, have to be live close to the right location, have to work odd hours. I believe him, he did all above. But does that mean other uberx can do the same? Answer is no, u not living where he live, not driving when he is driving, not working as hard, so don't complain


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> So true. In the early stages of my business I was a cheap prick and didn't pay the drivers a decent wage and my business suffered because of it. Once I matured and developed a real business plan to attract that top 10% of the income scale - I literally apologized to my drivers and restructured the compensation plan. I have 6 drivers that have been with me 20 plus years, 8 that are approaching 15 years with me.
> 
> I learned not to compare the compensation I give my drivers to other limo companies. I think I currently pay very well because I have a lot of drivers with a lot of longevity.
> 
> For sedan and SUV work I pay $18 per hour, 6 to 8 pack = $21 per hour, 10 to 14 pack $25. If a client requests a certain driver he automatically gets a $3 per hour bonus. Once I instituted the $3 per hour request bonus my drivers really upped their level of service to my clients. ALL tips go to the driver in CASH - when I book a ride a ride I politely state to the customer " if you feel the driver provided quality service, pLease take care of him". So on a typical ride for theatre and dinner a driver will spend 7 hours average with a client. If the client uses a 6 pack and requests a certain driver he's getting $168 plus tip and the tip is on average $100, so he's getting $38 per hour. I consider that a livable wage considering the fact that he's chilling in the car while the ppl are at dinner and the theatre.


If I was in jersey I would send you my resume. Your payment structure sounds very fair. Nice to hear


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

Alex12 said:


> Don t even bother. Is a secret. We are the not so smart
> 
> Hi, Jimmy. What is exactly a quality driver? I was in this business years ago but not in U.S. Something similar, the difference was that I was giving the car to two drivers and they switch every 24 hours. So the shift was 24 not 12 as is here. Of course the driver worked as many hours as he wanted from the 24, just needed to pay the car fee and gas. I was with a taxi company and was paying a monthly flat rate which was about 2 days off car fee. I would like to work black/suv sevice. Please explain how is the pay and how the shifts are. I went to an interview 3-4 years ago for Boston Couch and it was to many request. Like 10 years employment history and good credit. The pay was bs. 15% of the fare plus tips. They told us that they have some things on the car that will record our driving. So no sharp turns, pat holes, etc. wtf is that. I can t work like that in a company that is worst that the communist party.


Alex, sounds like u were working for a livery company - that's not my thing - I run a limo company based on the theory of " old school chauffeured service ".

The company u mention in your post as well as many others treat their drivers like " high risk parolees " - their under constant video surveillance. They start the day by logging in, get to customer - log in, when customer gets in car - log in, when trip is complete log out. They track everything - I don't micro manage like that.

I explained my pay scale in the post above. I don't run shifts - basically my customers determine when we work. If a customer requests a certain driver I call that driver and ask him I'd he wants that job - if he doesn't want it I go down the list and give the best rides to the guys with seniority. For example I have a ride tomorrow for 10 people - 6 AM pick up to play a round of golf then they're going to an awards luncheon and after that their going to some clubs. So the driver will be with them at least 14 hours so he will make $392 in pay because they requested a certain driver plus they'll prob throw him min $150 tip. So basically he'll make min $38 per hour.

A quality driver dresses in a clean black suit, white shirt, and tie with polished shoes - he's well groomed. He opens and closes the doors, handles any luggage or packages people may have. He's smart enough to know have ice, glasses, water, umbrellas, napkins etc in the car. He knows the specific needs of my clients, for example he knows that Tom prefers to ride in an SUV and that Tom rides up front and expects to have the NY Post as well as the WSJ in the car and that Tom wants to listen to sports radio, he knows Tom has an iPhone 4 and that requires a charging cord be available to him. A quality driver basically has intuition and senses a clients needs. A quality driver knows when a customer is going to give him turn by turn directions and he's going to suck it up. If there's going to traffic enroute and will let the client know if its unavoidable. Basically a quality driver is a safe and courteous driver that's also a personal valet.


----------



## Alex12 (Jul 7, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> Alex, sounds like u were working for a livery company - that's not my thing - I run a limo company based on the theory of " old school chauffeured service ".
> 
> The company u mention in your post as well as many others treat their drivers like " high risk parolees " - their under constant video surveillance. They start the day by logging in, get to customer - log in, when customer gets in car - log in, when trip is complete log out. They track everything - I don't micro manage like that.
> 
> ...


The one with 10 people is something else. And I don t work for any livery company. I can t do that. I don t have a CDL


----------



## Alex12 (Jul 7, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> Alex, sounds like u were working for a livery company - that's not my thing - I run a limo company based on the theory of " old school chauffeured service ".
> 
> The company u mention in your post as well as many others treat their drivers like " high risk parolees " - their under constant video surveillance. They start the day by logging in, get to customer - log in, when customer gets in car - log in, when trip is complete log out. They track everything - I don't micro manage like that.
> 
> ...


Sorry. I think i did not know that a livery is a different thing that a Event only limo service. I don t want the event limo job. I am interested in black/suv job with the shift and of course not with 1.10/mile. I put to much wear and tear on my 2014 midsize sedan. My car was 3 months old when I start Uber and 3-5 k miles. Now I have 35k. Is not really wort it but better then a job with a idiot boss for little more money.


----------



## Aash (May 26, 2015)

Been with Uber since 3/12/15...

1,175 trips
$26,306.66 in gross fares
4.84 rating
Uber VIP

...and this is how I'm treated.

Does anyone know a phone number to contact Uber?

Thanks ![/QUOTE]

Em this is an interesting stat. SO you've been with Uber for 3 month and 24 days with gross pay that will show up in your tax for 1099 as $26,306. Talk to me when the tax season comes in !
deducting the 20% and the SRF you made about roughly 19000! what was your mileage ? If you gross 26K every 4 month then that is 78K in a year ! WOW Uber driver making 70's then there is no need to go to school EH !


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Alex12 said:


> Something stinks and is not the fish. Always is something going on. Is like a job when one of your colleagues dose whatever he/she wants and you wonder why. Is always something under the rug. So hundreds of Uber x drivers are stupid and only a few ,,work smart" and make tons of money. Bs. You have a connection on the airport/PAPD that let you alone to pick up your NYC rides. How you will know that are City rides??? No one knows. Maybe is not even a driver. You really think that Uber team dose not know about this forum? I made a new email address just for this forum. Anybody, I mean anybody can pretend here to be evrything they dream at night. Maybe tomorrow I will make a fake paper and I will register with a different name and I will be the smart one. I am on different forums with different subjects so believe me that are so many fake users. Is like FB. Some people have more FB accounts just for fun. I am glad that there are more drivers who don t believe anything they read on line. One point I want to make. I was ofendet just because I don t believe it. He told me that NJ lowered they standards when the give me a license. So childish. What is my license which is so common thing to have has to do with me not believe something. I know his tipe. Poor guy


I made an email for this account too so I can speak freely, and last time I checked I don't need to make you believe anything
Have a nice day


----------



## Alex12 (Jul 7, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I made an email for this account too so I can speak freely, and last time I checked I don't need to make you believe anything
> Have a nice day


You are the one who just said that don t believe the guy with 26k in 4 months. Have a nice day also


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm a VIP on Golfstar 3 and World Pro B class, does this count for anything ??


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> Alex, sounds like u were working for a livery company - that's not my thing - I run a limo company based on the theory of " old school chauffeured service ".
> 
> The company u mention in your post as well as many others treat their drivers like " high risk parolees " - their under constant video surveillance. They start the day by logging in, get to customer - log in, when customer gets in car - log in, when trip is complete log out. They track everything - I don't micro manage like that.
> 
> ...


In 1865 they called them slaves, but only difference now slaves get paid well and treated better


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> Got an email today saying my insurance card didn't have my name on it, (My wife is the primary account holder), and was deactivated less than a minute following. No warning, no notice, no chance to update my ID card. Multiple emails and texts to them have gone ignored.
> 
> Been with Uber since 3/12/15...
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me. They are slow to respond, but in about a week & few days I was back up & running


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I uploaded a new card and Uber had me reactivated about 24 hours later.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow...lucky you


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber-Pull-bull said:


> My Uber Partner who became VIP many month ago. So far he has 25+ VIP uber rides and all of the were "CALL GIRLS" the person who requested the rides was not the girls, it was someone else but always the same person...So I am thinking (PIMP/MADAM) HEHEHEHEHHEEH. This caliber of Girls you will never find in a regular dance club you only find these girls a NBA / NFL parties !!!!!!!


Willie D told me a Ho is a HO!


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> So true. In the early stages of my business I was a cheap prick and didn't pay the drivers a decent wage and my business suffered because of it. Once I matured and developed a real business plan to attract that top 10% of the income scale - I literally apologized to my drivers and restructured the compensation plan. I have 6 drivers that have been with me 20 plus years, 8 that are approaching 15 years with me.
> 
> I learned not to compare the compensation I give my drivers to other limo companies. I think I currently pay very well because I have a lot of drivers with a lot of longevity.
> 
> For sedan and SUV work I pay $18 per hour, 6 to 8 pack = $21 per hour, 10 to 14 pack $25. If a client requests a certain driver he automatically gets a $3 per hour bonus. Once I instituted the $3 per hour request bonus my drivers really upped their level of service to my clients. ALL tips go to the driver in CASH - when I book a ride a ride I politely state to the customer " if you feel the driver provided quality service, pLease take care of him". So on a typical ride for theatre and dinner a driver will spend 7 hours average with a client. If the client uses a 6 pack and requests a certain driver he's getting $168 plus tip and the tip is on average $100, so he's getting $38 per hour. I consider that a livable wage considering the fact that he's chilling in the car while the ppl are at dinner and the theatre.


Wish you were in DC!


----------



## Fairy DogMother (Aug 23, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> Got an email today saying my insurance card didn't have my name on it, (My wife is the primary account holder), and was deactivated less than a minute following. No warning, no notice, no chance to update my ID card. Multiple emails and texts to them have gone ignored.
> 
> Been with Uber since 3/12/15...
> 
> ...


Uber has a Dallas office where you can go for help. Hopefully other cities have them too.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> email from Uber when I askd what is a VIP and why am I one?....
> 
> *Christine* (Uber)
> 
> ...


everybody can get the best riders just cancel on the bad ones lol


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber-licious said:


> Got an email today saying my insurance card didn't have my name on it, (My wife is the primary account holder), and was deactivated less than a minute following. No warning, no notice, no chance to update my ID card. Multiple emails and texts to them have gone ignored.
> 
> Been with Uber since 3/12/15...
> 
> ...


It happened to me and I went to the office, waited in line, and when I was called, we straightened it out. turned out the wrong insurance doc was uploaded, that's all.


----------

